# knives



## Codyjosephh

What is your edc knife?
Hiking/camping/backpacking knife?
Shtf knives/bob blades?
Favorite knife you own and why?
Let's talk about some blades people!


----------



## survival

Oooo.... here we go... Love this thread!

Not much of a collection, but getting there. The far left (white/black) I had to put in here because its one of the sharpest knives that I have. Its a regular kitchen ceramic knife (harbor freight $8) but like I said it cuts better than any knife that I have ever seen. The knife to the right of it is a benchmade 3550 knife that since its sooo expensive, I have it in my safe and I have never used it. The wooden looking knife is just that. My brother whittled it out of wood and made it, works with springs and everything. The knife to the right of it is a browning knife, just collecting it. Far right knife is my butterfly knife. Had to get one since I had one in high school and I can still flip that sucker around. The bottom knife is a kissing crane coal miner knife which is my EDC (as you can see its filthy from cutting oranges!). And of course I put in a ceramic knife sharpener. And my pride and joy is the Katana (had to caps the K) sword. My machettes and other knifes are in a different area of the home right now, so i'll get to those later.

Like I said, not much of a collector and I have zero clue about knives, but I think this thread has got me started on learning more about them.


----------



## Codyjosephh

Nice blades tho brother! I have that butterfly, along with some other higher priced onces, those are one of the best ways to pass some time by!
That ceramic knife really can hold an edge well but its brittle... Don't drop it!
If you wanna learn about knives I'm happy to share my knowledge and also if ya got some spare time check out nutnfancy and cutlerylover on YouTube, they are two of The more popular gear heads on there. I personally find them real entertaining. 
Funny thing tho, I was actually considering a kissing crane knife off Amazon for like 15$ 
Oh and I love the handle on the Browning!


----------



## survival

Thanks! You are exactly right on that ceramic. I think the chips in it actually make the "grab" a little better also. I'm totally clueless about knives right now, but trying to learn more about them. I would actually like to get one of those foot powered turning stones so that I could sharpen or make them when shtf.


----------



## acidlittle

are butterfly's still illegal?


----------



## Leon

Not in cali or any of the commie states. I'm not sure if they are here either


----------



## acidlittle

Cos I have one and I don't want to advertise it if it's illegal, owning an illegal weapon could be grounds for losing my right to own firearms


----------



## Codyjosephh

Depending where you are you can legally own a butterfly knife, it just probably isn't legal to carry it is all.


----------



## survival

Hmm... interesting question acidlittle.... I never knew them to be illegal, they sell them all over kentucky. Its interesting to find out. I guess there will be a BATFKE now (knives)??? You think? What constitutes of an illegal knife?


----------



## Codyjosephh

I say if you let me carry around a gun, what does it matter what knife I have?


----------



## gitnready4it

Just ordered Cold Steel Recon 1 clip point tactical folder today! I will post a review when i get it. ::clapping::


----------



## Codyjosephh

Lemme know your intial impressions please!! That is the knife next in line for me to order, tanto tho, lol.
Cold Steel tri-ad locks are the sh*t!


----------



## jonnypunk

Codyjosephh said:


> What is your edc knife?
> Hiking/camping/backpacking knife?
> Shtf knives/bob blades?
> Favorite knife you own and why?
> Let's talk about some blades people!


My wave pocket knife is my favorite so far for daily carry.


----------



## Leon

Codyjosephh said:


> I say if you let me carry around a gun, what does it matter what knife I have?


here if you get a permit its a weapons permit and you can have concealed ballistic knives, tazers, batons all sortsa stuff. Not just to conceal either you can open carry whatever with a permit. You could walk around with a katana if you wanted.


----------



## MountainMan

I love a good knife. Used to have a pretty good collection but they were lost in the move. It was the 90's though so there was a lot of Frost in there. I'm a newbie prepper so I never thought about survival situations, just how cool they looked. I was thinking of getting the ultimate edition Bear Grylls 'cause it comes with a fire starter. Anybody like the Winchester bowie?

My uncle used to say I was more dangerous with a knife than he was with his springfield 45 but he also used to say that MLK jr. was still alive and spying through his T.V. so he's not very credible.


----------



## jpill

Razor sharp Opinel #9 is always in my overall pocket. They only cost $12 made of good steel, can cut up steak, cut okra in the garden, and skin a deer or squirrel with the best of them,


----------



## mwhartman

I carry a Benchmade Griptilian Love it!


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Lately I've been carrying my Victorinox Super Tinker Swiss Army Knife. Also, I'm really liking my new CRKT Premonition; super light and even kind of stylish.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I bought this knife earlier this year for 10 GB pounds (about 15 US dollars), it can't be much good at that low price but at least i can shake it at zombs to scare them off..


----------



## Leon

Codyjosephh said:


> I say if you let me carry around a gun, what does it matter what knife I have?


badass factor man. You're forgetting the badass factor


----------



## AnvilIron

Gerber Tactical 06 auto-open s30v

Click image to enlargen


----------



## sargedog

Here in Tn. anything over 4 inches is illegal


----------



## TLock762x51

Too many knives to list.

My EDCs would include: SAK Camper, HAK Ti Custom Hybrid, Gerber or Leatherman Multitool, Microtech UT-6, occasionally a Chris Reeve Small Sebenza.

My Camping/SHTF knives: Cold Steel Kukri, Cold Steel SRK, Chris Reeve Project I, Chris Reeve Aviator, Bark River Glen Eagle axe & PSK knife.

My favorite knives: Microtech Halo III, Microtech Exodus, Microtech Ultratech UT-6, Chris Reeve Project I, Chris Reeve Small & Large Sebenzas, Gerber Applegate Fairbairn Combat Folder.

Tim


----------



## daytime dave

I EDC a Victorinox Swiss Tool, a Buck 110 and a Buck 301 or 307 in the pocket. If afield, I will throw on a Buck fixed blade instead of the 110.


----------



## Reathe

here (Missouri) automatic knifes (switch blades) used to be illegal to carry but if you have your ccw its all good, look into it in your states.


----------



## Pir8fan

My EDC is a Buck folder. The rest are either baby KBars or custom made fixed blades.


----------



## Karsten

I have had great luck with the CRKT Hammond Cruiser. Solid and robust for a 4 inch folder, good for rope, making tinder, can be beat on(Batton) yet affordable so you can stock up on them, lose them and abuse them and not fell bad about it.

Note, Ebay listing was just as an example.

POCKET KNIFE CRKT HAMMOND CRUISER 5 1 4 SERRATED CR7914 | eBay

Karsten


----------



## funkymonkey1111

i like the benchmade 940 osborn


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

a few of some what I carry day to day

GERBER V-30 AUTO KNIFE AND SHEATH









CRTT COPY OF RUSSEL STING 1A BOOT KNIFE









SPYDERCO POLICE MODEL COMBAT FOLDER









KERSHAW ONION KNIFE









SWISS TINKER KNIFE









GERBER MILITARY ISSUE MULTI TOOL AND CASE WITH LED MAG LITE









LEATHERMAN WAVE MULTITOL AND SHEATH









LEATHERMAN MICRA KEYCHAIN TOOL









KERSHAW SCALLION KNIFE


----------



## The Fark Knight

Zero Tolerance 0200! It is a bit on the hefty side, but it gets the job done. I also carry one of those new Buck Black Label fixed blades. I think mine is called "Pandemonium." Neat knife, neat price. I usually have a little Kabar folder in my back pocket as well, just in case.


----------



## Piratesailor

Edc is a sog aegis.


----------



## Blackcat

EDC the Benchmade Onslaught folder.
Knives are sort of a thing with me...
I have owned most of the knives mentioned so far and have far too many at the moment.
IMO the Benchmade Onslaught has to be one of the most impressive knives I have ever seen. It goes everywhere with me and it gets used and abused and it still looks and feels brand new. The edge is superb and makes the hair on my arm run away in fear. Top quality materials, flawle design, great balance in the hand, just the right size. The locking mechanism is the best ive seen. Simple, snug, effective and easy to use (autolawks being the worst ive encountered recently). The pivot mechanism is SILKY smooth and retains the perfect tension like the day it came out of the box. The blade itself is 154CM stainless (sometimes called a super steel) with a handsome brushed matte finish. The scales are a high quality G10 micarta with a natural feeling satin texture. Solid belt clip that holds the knife in a tip down position that allows a quick natural deployment from a pocket(I have had cold steel clips break on several occasions) This knife is both form and function I cant think of a thing that could be done different. Yes I would marry this knife. 
I was never a Benchmade fan until this knife now im sold. Not that they dont make fine knives... perhaps it was the butterfly they use for a logo (not macho enough lol)

When my girlfriend traveled across the USA by train alone I baught her a Coldsteel Recon tanto tactical folder. Gave her some basics on how to use it and told her to keep it out of sight.
Not a bad knife overall. I just lost my interest in Coldsteel (the macdonalds of knives) when they started churning out lots of cheap cookie cutter steel products and all their polymer gizmos and gadgets.
If you dont inspect their products before buying you often get lemons, breaking parts, steel burrs and overbites.
The recon wasnt bad... the only issue I had with it was the pivot was bloody stiff and doesnt allow much adjustment. My GF had a difficult time opening it... but she wanted a tanto point.

On a final note... a while back I was practicing tactical draw of my Benchmade wearing just my underware. t idea is to deploy the blade from the hip in one smooth quick motion keeping the knife held close to the body... I held it to close and da*n near eviscerated myself... I got a good scratch several inches across my lower abdomen. Good thing it wasnt much deeper. (now learn from my mistakes lol)


----------



## JDE101

Just started carrying a Spyderco Endura that I purchased from the Spyderco Store on a Black Friday promotional deal. Already had a Delica from them and loved it, so decided to get the slightly larger Endura. I generally carry the Delica on the weak side as a backup to my EDC firearm, and carry another "working" knife clipped in my strongside front pocket. The Endura is my new strongside knife. I've carried a variety of knives since I was in grade school, which gives you an indication of how old I am! Back when I was a kid, nearly every boy carried a knife all the time, everywhere. They were considered everyday tools! Now, most schools won't even let kids carry plastic knives in their lunch boxes! So much for our "nanny state"!


----------



## ChickenLittle97

What's your opinion on the SOG Creed?
SOG Creed Knives. The SOG Creed Knife From SOG Specialty Knives & Tools


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

My EDC is a little *Case Stockman 63033* that was handed down to me by my Dad - he probably carried it for 25 years if I remember correctly because I bought it for him when I was either in college or in the service .... and I've carried it for at least ten so it has to be 35 years old or older. Best pocket knife I have ever owned. I can pull it out and shave with it right now if I had to - although the blade has been sharpened almost flat over the years.

I've got quite a few folders including a Griptilian 551BK-101 but I am always worried about losing the thing in the woods so it usually stays in my watch box.

I carry a 1968 Buck 101 on my belt, in a leather pouch, most of the time around the property and on the back forty and even hunting. IMHO it is still the standard among folders and it keeps and holds a razor sharp edge. It was my Grandfather's folder and I remember the day he bought it brand new from the Ace Hardware - he bought me a tube of BBs that day and I was in hog heaven.

I do not have what I would call "a lot of knives" but the ones I do have are good ones. My choppers are Swamp Rats and Randall's.

I'm big into hatchets and axes as well.


----------



## Therussianbear

post removed


----------



## Randywag

I really enjoy my Ontario ASEK, and I also carry a Gerber Multitool


----------



## Infidel

I change out my knives pretty regularly I just haven't found that perfect blade yet. For EDC I'm currently carrying a SOG Flash II which I like but hate the pocket clip which always seems to catch my flannel shirt and then the knife gets yanked out of my pocket (have to find a way to fix that). My previous EDC was a Kershaw Blur, which was a great knife but I wore out the blade assist, blade would only come out about 1/2 way so I switched to the SOG, the Blur was a better knife. For work since I'm restricted to a 2" blade I carry a Kershaw Scallion, it's a bit longer than I'm supposed to carry but 2" blades are pretty limited. For hunting I carry a Kershaw sheath with gut hook and an old Schrade LB7, lock blades don't come any better than the old LB7, unfortunately Schrade was never the same after the Imperial buyout. The Kershaw holds an edge pretty well, I've used it to split 3 whitetail rib cages in 1 season and was still sharp enough for skinning afterwards. Recently I've taken to carrying a Gerber Multi-tool on my belt also.

-Infidel


----------



## Lucky Jim

Knives never misfire or run out of ammo..









Big knife trumps little knife every time!
_"Okay Buzz, show us what you got!"_









PS:- A machete would be too long to allow your arm to bend if you had it up your sleeve


----------



## inceptor

Lucky Jim said:


> Knives never misfire or run out of ammo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big knife trumps little knife every time!


Or as Crocodile Dundee said:


----------



## Therussianbear

Lucky Jim said:


> Knives never misfire or run out of ammo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big knife trumps little knife every time!
> _"Okay Buzz, show us what you got!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:- A machete would be too long to allow your arm to bend if you had it up your sleeve


You actually carry that large knife on you concealed everyday?


----------



## Jazzman

In reality no a large blade does not "trump" a small blade every time , a large blade with no skill behind it is is a sure route to bleeding a great deal against a skilled opponent with the proper small blade. 

And indeed that's the way you do damage , "stabbing" does much less overall damage in most cases than does letting the opponents bodily fluids out to lie in large , copious puddles upon the ground. 

*KNOW* your anatomy , *know* where the pertinent nerve clusters , veins , arteries and tendons/ligaments are located , along with the basic muscle groups. As an example consider the quadriceps and the reduction in mobility of one's opponent from a well placed slash , consider the femoral artery for a moment if you will. 

Take a close look at the back of your hand and your wrist , think about the blood loss from a cut to these areas , think about the tendons just below the triceps and above the elbow , will your opponent still have usage of that arm if they are cut. 

An old Pinay saying " first remove the snake's fangs".........


----------



## Jazzman

Lucky Jim said:


> Big knife trumps little knife every time!
> _"Okay Buzz, show us what you got!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:- A machete would be too long to allow your arm to bend if you had it up your sleeve


 And the obvious mistakes in the handling of an edged weapon in this photo are? Never trust a movie folks. Not ever , the above photo demonstrates an individual BEGGING to be cut high wide and handsome and disarmed in a quite expeditious manner.


----------



## Fuzzee

I've also always found that skill trumps whatever blade the other guy has. I've studied with guys that can take a blade from someone so fast and leave him dead on the ground before he knows what happened it wouldn't matter whether the guy had a big fixed blade, machete, or katana.


----------



## ozo

big knife...small.....

I like sticks.


----------



## inceptor

The last time someone pulled a knife on me, I asked him why he brought a knife to a gun fight as I pulled my 1911. He dropped it and ran. I still have the knife.

At the time, we owned a laundromat and this guy thought he would rob me. It didn't quite work out the way he planned.


----------



## Fuzzee

inceptor said:


> The last time someone pulled a knife on me, I asked him why he brought a knife to a gun fight as I pulled my 1911. He dropped it and ran. I still have the knife.
> 
> At the time, we owned a laundromat and this guy thought he would rob me. It didn't quite work out the way he planned.


Lol, that's classic.


----------



## Jazzman

inceptor said:


> The last time someone pulled a knife on me, I asked him why he brought a knife to a gun fight as I pulled my 1911. He dropped it and ran. I still have the knife.
> 
> At the time, we owned a laundromat and this guy thought he would rob me. It didn't quite work out the way he planned.


 And quite frankly you were faced with an individual who hadn't the slightest clue as regards an edged weapon , see the " Tueller Drill" for reference if you don't believe that one.

And frankly *yes* I have proven this point over and over for decades in blade defense classes , against individuals highly trained an competent in the defensive usage of sidearms/firearms.

NEVER take an edged weapon or a stick lightly , not *EVER* , the consequences can be extremely dire.


----------



## inceptor

Yeah, he was an idiot. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Fuzzee

Yep 21 feet, but it's still classic.


----------



## Jazzman

inceptor said:


> Yeah, he was an idiot. Not that I'm complaining.


 Thank you for that acknowledgement , and I was not attempting to bust your chops even if it seemed so , the " never bring a knife to a gunfight schtick" is one of the most oft promoted and dangerous myths ever foisted off on self defense students of any stripe.

In addition H2H instructors often promote " surefire" ways of disarming the knife , there is *NO* such thing , i'ts dependent on your personal skills and the skill and mindset of the opponent/assailant.

If you run across an opponent who *really* knows what they are doing then chances are very good that you'll never even see the blade until after you're leaking like a sieve , and the opponent who holds an edged weapon out at extended arms length if front of him like something out of a fifites gang movie doesn't know what the hell they are doing............and they are giving you several free cuts/strikes.


----------



## Jazzman

Fuzzee said:


> Yep 21 feet, but it's still classic.


 And that theoretical 21 feet is under ideal conditions with a trained individual drawing and deploying advantageously. Folks need to learn some H2H skills that will work in conjunction with their carry sidearm.


----------



## Purkeypilot

Therussianbear said:


> Here is a good knife to have in ones pocket. The Bench Made Triage 915SBK.


This is an awesome little knife!!!


----------



## inceptor

Jazzman said:


> Thank you for that acknowledgement , and I was not attempting to bust your chops even if it seemed so , the " never bring a knife to a gunfight schtick" is one of the most oft promoted and dangerous myths ever foisted off on self defense students of any stripe.


The truth is the truth. I am not Rambo by any stretch of the imagination. :grin: If this guy would have not been a moron then I might have had trouble on my hands. I would most likely have taken him but it would have taken some effort. I have had no formal training except what you learn on the streets. I was shooting IPSC about that time but I was only middle of the pack, nothing spectacular.

They say the Good Lord watches out over fools, idiots and the truly stupid. I figure I hit 2 out of 3 categories so he kept an eye on me.


----------



## inceptor

BTW, the training part has changed. I have been working with a guy that taught military and swat among others he has other ex-military trainers there also. Even an old dog can learn some new tricks. ::rambo::


----------



## The Tourist

*Let's talk about some blades people!*

I'm glad you brought this up*. * I recently bought a 4.25 inch CRKT folder with the toggle disassembly feature. While the knife is handy, sharp and a tad spooky, although the spine tab catches on everything.

I do like the straight wharncliffe bevel and being able to break the folder down without tools is a real privilege. However--and I hate to deride the tool--while the knife has its features, it pokes you in the top of the thigh every time you shift your position. My next idea is to create some pocket insert that holds the folder at a 45 degree angle. 

I have no idea what the alloy is for this folder. However, I will admit that in all my carving, pocketing and playing with my new toy it has not become scratched or dinged. If you need something like a railroad spike and none are for sale, buy this folder and don't even try to break it...


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I finally found a picture of my latest knife. As I had mentioned, our home completely ran out of batteries--in all sizes and shapes--and I couldn't photograph my new Mah Lanny folder, blue accents and all. Fortunately the picture I found was the exact model I had hunted down.

I wish you could see the edge I polished! Yikes, not only is the edge beautiful, but don't lightly put your thumb on this knife--like I did...


----------



## The Tourist

I just got a new knife, it's a Krudo that appears to date from our "stiletto craze." It a very strong knife, and I doubt it will need weeks or months to re-sharpen it.


----------



## One Shot

Nice. 👍


----------



## bigwheel

Codyjosephh said:


> What is your edc knife?
> Hiking/camping/backpacking knife?
> Shtf knives/bob blades?
> Favorite knife you own and why?
> Let's talk about some blades people!


Good question. For cooking I have a near full set of Victorinox kitchen knives made by yummin yimminies in Switzerland. The six inch curved boner is my favorite. For everyday carry I have a cool Kershaw folder with a finger push opener and a blade about three inches long. I just oiled and shapened it on the steel. Its ready to rumble. I have a cool hand made skinning knife for outdoorsy stuff. Not sure where my machete went but I used to have one for cutting the heads off of snakes and chopping down trees etc. back in boyscouts and another more recently which I cant find. Some kid probably borrowed it and forgot to bring it back most likely.


----------



## RedSky

Codyjosephh said:


> What is your edc knife?
> Hiking/camping/backpacking knife?
> Shtf knives/bob blades?
> Favorite knife you own and why?
> Let's talk about some blades people!


For EDC, Spyderco Endura with that Emerson wave rapid opener / bottle opener feature, karambit in the other pocket. Couple of ESEE-5 knives for survival. Several K-Bars for .. whatever. Classic and one Big Brother. Two Morakniv Garberg camp knives for routine stuff in the field. M7 bayonet for my AR15. Swords are another set of considerations.


----------



## The Tourist

*see the " Tueller Drill" for reference if you don't believe that one.*

Yeah, I hear about all the snickering of "bringing a knife to a gunfight." Truth is that most guys who have carried, used and trained with a sharp knife can easily slice your bicep to the bone before you even know what happened.

For most of my teens and twenties I carried a very sharp knife of one type or another. I was always experimenting with the sharpness and shape of the blade, be that from a USA supplier or from a foreign provider. Personally, the hardest thing I ever had to do was make the shape and width of *a bevel to be perfect*, as it would come from the factory. There was more than once I took a dull knife out in the sun, polished the edge so it was PERFECT, and then oiled the pivot as the moon brightened the work!

That era has come and gone. Over the decades there came the fittings, both steel and magnetic, to hold a dull or crooked edge in place. I could not help myself, as I bought some very shiny, yet cutting, shaping blocks.

One guy asked me who produced the knife he admired. I just told him, "_I did, in my mom's kitchen when she is out of town_..."


----------



## marksteve

bigwheel said:


> Good question. For cooking I have a near full set of Victorinox kitchen knives made by yummin yimminies in Switzerland. The six inch curved boner is my favorite. For everyday carry I have a cool Kershaw folder with a finger push opener and a blade about three inches long. I just oiled and shapened it on the steel. Its ready to rumble. I have a cool hand made skinning knife for outdoorsy stuff. Not sure where my machete went but I used to have one for cutting the heads off of snakes and chopping down trees etc. back in boyscouts and another more recently which I cant find. Some kid probably borrowed it and forgot to bring it back most likely.


It's a nice knife and it's angles looks amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Not a big knife guy, but I do have a few!

Everyday carry?

I got a simple little 3.5 inch folder with a Tanto blade that works very well for a lot of stuff. I dont know what brand or model it is. I bought one on clearance sale some where, liked it so much I went and bought the other dozen or so they had! I figured it would be a good knife as a hand out to others in my group less prepared than I am. Besides shouldnt every young man have a pocket knife?

Camping/Hiking Knife?

It ranges from a 7 inch Tanto Blade to a K-Bar Style Knife to a heavy Bowie Blade. It depends on how much weight is an issue and what task I am like to do with it the most.

SHTF?

If I got to go to war I am taking a Kukuri. When it comes to getting nasty and hacking, slashing and chopping, few other blades can match it in my opinion. I also like the fact that I can use it as a "Draw Knife" to smooth up a moderate sized log if I am trying to construct something out of 3-8 inch timbers. Its great at effortlessly batoning wood but I can still easily feather sticks to get some kindling or a fire going with it. I like the heavy Bowie style knives too for all of the same reasons, I just think the Kukuri is a bit better.


----------



## The Tourist

* I just think the Kukuri is a bit better.*

Thanks for the information. I had a Kukuri several years ago, but as it is with a differing opinion, I went back to the blade shapes most people regard as a "Bowie." Being as I was born and raised in Milwaukee, I also had the opinions of many Sicilian guys.

One thing I do use (daily, BTW) is a small metal 'spool' which looks like an over-grown fishing reel. Since both ends of the item are flat and solid, I can use this feature to straighten any buggered item butchered by an idiot.

I do look for cutting tools that have a simple design and a uniform and even factory edge. Yes, I still put a bit of black ink on tools and cutters, if for nothing else it reminds me what I already did!


----------



## RedSky

EDC, discreet, you need something that will fit in a pocket but deploy fast with a sharp edge, yet safe to handle and has an intimidation factor. Spyderco makes some good ones; I carry a wave myself, but for years I carried a Cold Steel Spartan (still have it, terrific knife). It may have saved me a mugging once when a guy came out of some bushes at me in a dark parking lot. You can carry a knife in places you can't legally carry a gun, and some people are more viscerally afraid of a blade. Plus they are great at non-defensive applications. I've used my folding pocket knives for decades for everything from opening boxes to skinning squirrels. You need one that will cover the spectrum, and in this case, there is an optimum size beyond which bigger is not better.


----------



## The Tourist

The bevel of a knife used for intense slicing is more than crowbar. For most senses it's a "portable scalpel.

This is an older picture of a knife I posted, and right now I am trying to figure out how I can do a picture of a "Bush Ranger Lite." Made by 'Cold Steel' this knife is made to whittle down bowling pins, an attacker's rib cage and sometimes even The Queen of Hearts.

Yes, I do like to polish the edges of knives for the fun of taking the pictures. As for The Bush Ranger I'm looking for a man-hole-cover to make the edge "crisper..."


----------

